# Warum funktioniert das nicht?



## lefty (17. Okt 2009)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Gast2 (17. Okt 2009)

lefty hat gesagt.:


> Warum funktioniert das nicht?



weil die Fragestellung zu ungenau ist


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Okt 2009)

> Haeufigkeit von 5 Zufallszahlen von 0 bis 9:
> ==================================================
> h(0) = 0
> h(1) = 1
> ...



Dein Code funktioniert bei mir.
Mein Aufruf war: [c]java zufall 5[/c]

Hast du eine Fehlermeldung? Oder was funktioniert nicht so, wie vorgesehen?


----------



## lefty (18. Okt 2009)

Hast du denn irgendwas geändert? bei mir kommt immer nur der else Befehl raus:
Aufruf: java zufall[zahl]

Ok, wenn ich die class Datei über cmd ausführe dann geht es auch bei mir aber mit eclipse schaffe ich es noch nicht.


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Okt 2009)

bei eclipse kannst du unter run -> "run configurations" unter arguments -> program arguments angeben (also args[0])


----------



## lefty (18. Okt 2009)

Ok, das das unter eclipse habe ich gefunden, heißt das dass ich es immer so laufen lassen muss oder kann ich die zahl z.B. 6 auch in das Programm gleich eintragen?
Ich komm nicht drauf wo ich die Zahl 6 eintragen  muss damit das Programm mir einfach immer die Häufigkeit von 6 brechnet.


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Okt 2009)

na, es gibt doch nur eine stelle im code wo args[0] vorkommt. 
dann noch die if-abfrage davor bedenken und ausbauen.


----------



## lefty (18. Okt 2009)

ok vielen dank


----------

